# Raspberry Pi - GPIO Access...



## JamesElstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anybody provide information, or point me in the right direction, to start to work with the GPIO pins on a Raspberry Pi, specifically the I2C and SPI buses?

Am keen to use FreeBSD as a GUI to a number of hardware components...

James.


----------



## freesbies (Mar 31, 2013)

FreeBSD doesn't have I2C, SPI or GPIO driver at this time.. You are unable to communicate with those low peripherals that Raspberry Pi has.

I recommend you to try Linux (Raspbian, Arch etc) to work with Raspberry Pi GPIO

And I will let several links that talk about I2C and GPIO from RasPI:

http://www.robot-electronics.co.uk/htm/raspberry_pi_examples.htm

http://elinux.org/RPi_Low-level_peripherals

http://openmicros.org/index.php/articles/94-ciseco-product-documentation/raspberry-pi/217-getting-started-with-raspberry-pi-gpio-and-python


----------



## brd@ (Apr 30, 2013)

FreeBSD has supported GPIO on the Raspberry Pi for quite a while.. See @gonzo@'s blog post here:  http://kernelnomicon.org/?p=246.

The I2c stuff is in the works.


----------

